# Looking for Elizabeth Cox



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello and can anyone help me. I am trying to trace Elizabeth Cox who moved from Almeria in Spain to South Africa some years ago. She would be an elderly lady. I am trying to trace her or know relatives concerning an important property matter. Can anyone possibly help me.

If you know the whereabouts of Elizabeth Cox please can you ask her or any living relatives to contact me in Spain.

(SNIP)

Tel: 0034 626 601 301

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

South Africa is a pretty big country, so the chances that someone here will know her is slim.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Try the white pages za and make lots of phone calls.


----------



## Newbie from SA (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you know what city / town she moved to?


----------

